

Sr. QE Manager, Mobile Applications - aabrahamian

Salesforce is hiring a Sr. QE Manager in San Francisco location to lead Mobile teams. Contact me at aabrahamian@salesforce.com if you are interested!
======
jesusmichael
Hey Abe... not supposed to post jobs here.. there's a jobs section for that...

